# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  مجموعة مخطوطات

## أحمد البكري

رسالة ربع العبادات في اختلاف المذاهب
** منظومة يجيب فيها الناظم عن عدة مسائل في الفقه
* رسالة في بيان دوائر النفس السبعة
** جواب مسألة عن البسملة - علي القاري
* رسالة في فضائل القرآن - علي القاري
** رسالة "خوف الخاتمة" - علي القاري
* رسالة "الصف المعول في الصف الأول"- علي القاري
** الأربعين من الأحاديث القدسية- علي القاري
* رسالة في حب الهرة - علي القاري
** رسالة في فضل رجب - علي القاري
* النعت المرصع - علي القاري
*  * المشرب الوردي في مذهب المهدي
* تطهير الطوية بتحسين النية - علي القاري
** رفع الجُناح وخفض الجَناح بأربعين حديث في النكاح - علي القاري
* جمع الأربعين في فضل القرآن المبين - علي القاري
** التجريد في إعراب كلمة التوحيد- علي القاري
* التصريح في شرح التسريح - علي القاري
** البرة في حب الهرة - علي القاري
* تكفير الكبيرة بسبب آداء الحج المبرور - علي القاري
** الاصطناع في الاضطباع - علي القاري
* العفاف عن وضع اليد في الطواف - علي القاري
** الحظ الأوفر في الحج الأكبر - علي القاري
* القول الحقيق في موقف الصديق - علي القاري
** رسالة في بيان حكم الحاج عن الغير إذا تجاوز الميقات بغير إحرام - علي القاري
* رسالة في حق البسملة  
  ** رسالة نافعة للنساك في معرفة فضيلة الاستياك - علي القاري
* رسالة الأدب في شهر رجب - علي القاري
** التبيان في فضيلة ليلة النصف من شعبان وليلة القدر في رمضان - علي القاري
* الاهتدا في الاقتدا
** نزهة الخاطر الفاتر في ترجمة عبد القادر 
* استيناس الناس في فضائل ابن عباس
** تسلية الأعمى عن بلية العمى
* العلامات البينات في فضائل بعض الآيات
**  شفاء السالك في ارسال مالك
* تقوية بحث الامام الجزري مع الهمام النووي
 ** النسبة المرتبة في المعرفة والمحبة
* البينات في بيان بعض الآيات
**  الصنيعة في تحقيق البقعة المنيفة
* المورد الروي في المولد النبوي
** الدرة المضيّة في الزيارة الرضية
* الأسرار المرفوعة في الأخبار الموضوعة
** رسالة في البسملة - محمد الشربيني الخطيب
* شرح قصيدة ابن فرح الإشبيلي (غرامي صحيح)

----------


## أحمد البكري

mjmo3h mkhtto.rar -  60.4 MB

----------


## ابو حسان السلفي

ما مصدر المخطوط جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## أبو وائل الجزائري

جزاك الله كل خير وأدام النفع بك 
تفضل بذكر مصدر هذا المخطوط النفيس.

----------


## المبلغ

حبذا إعادة رفع المخطوطات
فالرابط لا يعمل

----------


## أحمد البكري

المصدر: مخطوطات مكتبة جامعة الملك عبد الله بن عبد العزيز

ولعلي أعيد رفعها الليلة

----------


## أحمد البكري

http://uppit.com/ef0rfx8umdtm/mjmo3h_mkhtto.rar
أو
http://ryushare.com/z8gx818ynxsp/mjmo3h_mkhtto.rar
أو
http://www.tusfiles.net/ja6qwge4jrv0

----------


## أحمد البكري

الفرائد والقلائد

http://libback.uqu.edu.sa/hipres/SCRIPT/ind12181-12.pdf

----------


## أحمد البكري

وصايا ومواعظ

http://libback.uqu.edu.sa/hipres/SCRIPT/ind12181-16.pdf

----------


## أحمد البكري

آيات الأحكام التي على الراغب معرفتها

http://libback.uqu.edu.sa/hipres/SCRIPT/ind12112-5.pdf

----------


## أحمد البكري

*رسالة في ناسخ القرآن ومنسوخه*

عبد الرحمن بن عيسى بن الحسين المروزى

http://libback.uqu.edu.sa/hipres/SCRIPT/ind2460-9.pdf

----------


## أحمد البكري

نظم مثلثات قطرب

إبراهيم بن الأزهري

http://libback.uqu.edu.sa/hipres/SCRIPT/ind2460-4.pdf


* الناسخ والمنسوخ في القرآن
*
هبة الله بن سلامة بن نصر، ت 410 هـ

http://libback.uqu.edu.sa/hipres/SCRIPT/ind2460-15.pdf

----------


## أحمد البكري

العوامل المائة - الجرجاني

http://libback.uqu.edu.sa/hipres/SCRIPT/ind2460-22.pdf

----------


## أحمد البكري

الفاروقية في الفرائض (المواريث)

http://libback.uqu.edu.sa/hipres/SCRIPT/ind20765-1.pdf


مسائل الرياضة في الحساب 

http://libback.uqu.edu.sa/hipres/SCRIPT/ind20765-2.pdf

باب نزهة النفوس في انكسار السهام على الرؤوس

http://libback.uqu.edu.sa/hipres/SCRIPT/ind20765-3.pdf

مسائل في الحساب والجبر والمواريث

http://libback.uqu.edu.sa/hipres/SCRIPT/ind20765-4.pdf


في الفرائض والتركات

http://libback.uqu.edu.sa/hipres/SCRIPT/ind20765-5.pdf



غرر الحكم من كلام علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه

http://libback.uqu.edu.sa/hipres/SCRIPT/ind20765-6.pdf

----------


## أحمد البكري

* بائية علقمة
** من شعر النابغة الذبياني
* من شعر لبيد
** من شعير زهير بن أبي سلمى
* من شعر امريء القيس
** موصل الطلاب
*** اعراب ما ألغز من الأبيات العويصة
**نظم بحور الشعر الستة عشر- صفي الدين الحلي

*http://ge.tt/api/1/files/4SaOveI1/0/blob?download
*أو
*http://uppit.com/9nzypo9lpcf5/mjmo3_...oo_w_3rod_.rar
*أو
*http://www.tusfiles.net/cvweu7twxzxg
*أو
*http://ryushare.com/t0ptetrvzo5b/mjm...oo_w_3rod_.rar

----------


## أحمد البكري

اعادة رفع المجموعة المذكورة في المشاركة الأولى:
http://www.4shared.com/rar/EfUWzO33b...h_mkhtto.html?

----------


## عمرو بن هيمان

جزاكم الله خيرًا..

----------


## الباحث القيسي

جزاك الله خير الجزاء

----------

